# Reel Repair



## Ryder (Feb 17, 2010)

any suggestions on who can repair a penn 6 ot? barely used but it's locked up somehow...


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Look up Pompano Joe or Ocean Master on the forum. Both run reel repair services & both are EXCELLENT!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

keith rawlson is ocean master.
he's also a master craftsman at reel repair.:thumbup:
text him at 8fiveo-7one2-16fifty

jack


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Keith call after noon time.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Ocean Master the legend.


----------



## Army_of_One (Jul 16, 2014)

How's it locked up?


----------



## Ryder (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks guys! Met Keith yesterday and dropped it off. He is evidently the "MAN" when it comes to reel repair!


----------



## Army_of_One (Jul 16, 2014)

Keith is amazing! You could show up with a pile of parts, and pick your reel up in a couple of days.


----------



## shadowwalker (Sep 9, 2010)

Army_of_One said:


> How's it locked up?


 Pinion gear is frozen to the to the spool shaft, due to never having been greased or oiled, fished very little and left to sit for a long period.


----------

